# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Η Ιστορία των Πλοίων της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ακτοπλοΐας - Historical Greek and Foreign Ferries > Προπολεμικά - Pre-war >  Σάμος [Ελευθερία - Samos, Eleutheria, Oldham]

## Appia_1978

Μια νέα καρτ-ποστάλ για τη συλλογή μου. 
Ελπίζω κάποιος να γνωρίζει το πλοίο, για να μπορέσω να την ταξινομήσω ανάλογα  :Wink: 

Ενα όμορφο πλοίο στη Μύκονο, αγορασμένη σε ένα πολύ πρόσφατο ταξιδάκι στην Ολλανδία.
Mykonos.jpg 

Ευχαριστώ προκαταβολικά

----------


## Haddock

Στη φωτογραφία της Μυκόνου, το πλοίο είναι σημαιοστολισμένο;;

Βλέπω appia, από το πρόσφατο παρελθόν της Αδριατικής, πέρασες σε αρχαιοκαραβολατρικές ανασκαφές. :mrgreen: :mrgreen:

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Mια νέα καρτ-ποστάλ για τη συλλογή μου. 
> 
> Ελπίζω κάποιος να γνωρίζει το πλοίο, για να μπορέσω να την ταξινομήσω ανάλογα 
> ένα όμορφο πλοίο στη Μύκονο, αγορασμένη σε ένα πολύ πρόσφατο ταξιδάκι στην Ολλανδία.
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 33039
> 
> Ευχαριστώ προκαταβολικά


Th one in Mykonos is the _Nikolaos Togias_. See also http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=54785

----------


## Ellinis

Για το πλοίο στη Μύκονο, θα αντιπροτείνω το ΣΑΜΟΣ του Ιγγλέση. Για το οτι είναι του Ιγγλέση (Ατμοπλοϊα Σάμου) είμαι σίγουρος μιας και έχει το σινιάλου του στο φουγάρο: 
samou.gif

Αλλά μιας και εχω δει φωτο του ΣΑΜΟΣ, ταιριάζει με το εικονιζόμενο. Για το ΣΑΜΟΣ το μόνο που ξέρω είναι πως ήταν ναυπήγησης 1903, 1419 grt, και οτι αγοράστηκε το 1926. Όποια άλλη πληροφορία θα ήταν ευπρόσδεκτη.

----------


## Appia_1978

Καλοί μου φίλοι, σας ευχαριστώ πολύ!!!

@Paroskayak
Νίκο μου, έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο! Εδώ και μερικές εβδομάδες, με έχει πιάσει μια μεγάλη περιέργεια για τις εταιρείες και τα πλοία μεταξύ 1900-1940 :mrgreen:
Όταν τακτοποιηθώ στο καινούργιο σπίτι και ξαναβρώ τις μπροσούρες μου, θα μπορούσα να ανεβάσω μερικές από αυτά τα χρόνια, π.χ. της SITMAR Ιταλία-Πειραιάς-Κωνσταντινούπολη, κ.α.. Εφόσον υπάρχει βεβαίως ενδιαφέρον  :Wink: 

@Ελληνίς & Νικόλαος
Ευχαριστώ. Το μόνο που ξέρω, αλλά όχι με σιγουριά, είναι, ότι η κάρτα πρέπει να είναι της δεκαετίας του 20.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Για το πλοίο στη Μύκονο, θα αντιπροτείνω το ΣΑΜΟΣ του Ιγγλέση. Για το οτι είναι του Ιγγλέση (Ατμοπλοϊα Σάμου) είμαι σίγουρος μιας και έχει το σινιάλου του στο φουγάρο: 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 33099
> 
> Αλλά μιας και εχω δει φωτο του ΣΑΜΟΣ, ταιριάζει με το εικονιζόμενο. Για το ΣΑΜΟΣ το μόνο που ξέρω είναι πως ήταν ναυπήγησης 1903, 1419 grt, και οτι αγοράστηκε το 1926. Όποια άλλη πληροφορία θα ήταν ευπρόσδεκτη.


Ok Ari, you win. There is a nice picture of *Samos* in the wonderful Website on passenger ships that have visited Lesvos http://costef.eu/lesvoships.htm
The picture is almost exactly the same shown by Markos above!
Samos.jpg

----------


## Appia_1978

Ευχαριστώ πολύ για τους κόπους σας  :Very Happy: 

Παρατηρώντας τις δύο φωτογραφίες (τη δική μου και του Νίκου), υπάρχουν όμως μερικές διαφορές!

Π.χ., τα καταστρώματα κάτω και πίσω από τη γέφυρα δεν ταιριάζουν, λείπει η πίσω βάρκα, το πίσω κατάρτι στη φωτογραφία του Νίκο βρίσκεται πιο πίσω, κ.α. ...

Παρατηρώντας τις εικόνες στο θέμα του Νικόλαος Τόγιας (http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=54785), διαπιστώνω όμως και εκεί σημαντικές και μάλιστα σοβαρότερες διαφορές. Εάν είχα να διαλέξω ανάμεσα στα δύο προαναφερθέντα πλοία, θα διάλεγα το Σάμος, μετά από μια μικρή μετασκευή  :Very Happy:

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Αλλά μιας και εχω δει φωτο του ΣΑΜΟΣ, ταιριάζει με το εικονιζόμενο. Για το ΣΑΜΟΣ το μόνο που ξέρω είναι πως ήταν ναυπήγησης 1903, 1419 grt, και οτι αγοράστηκε το 1926. Όποια άλλη πληροφορία θα ήταν ευπρόσδεκτη.


Ellinis.   I cannot find any Samos ship built around this time and with same tonnage.    Miramar shows 2-3 other Igglesis ships but at different times and all cargos.

----------


## Ellinis

> Παρατηρώντας τις δύο φωτογραφίες (τη δική μου και του Νίκου), υπάρχουν όμως μερικές διαφορές!
> 
> Π.χ., τα καταστρώματα κάτω και πίσω από τη γέφυρα δεν ταιριάζουν, λείπει η πίσω βάρκα, το πίσω κατάρτι στη φωτογραφία του Νίκο βρίσκεται πιο πίσω, κ.α. ...


Πιάνει το μάτι σου Μάρκο... και έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο. Μας παραπλάνησε βλέπεις η κατα τα άλλα καλή ιστοσελίδα της Μυτιλήνης. Το πλοίο στη φωτο που ανέβασε ο Νίκος είναι σίγουρα το ΦΡΙΝΤΩΝ. 

 Για την εξακρίβωση της ταυτότητας του ΣΑΜΟΣ έχω ψάξει αλλά χωρίς αποτέλεσμα μέχρι σήμερα.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Πιάνει το μάτι σου Μάρκο... και έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο. Μας παραπλάνησε βλέπεις η κατα τα άλλα καλή ιστοσελίδα της Μυτιλήνης. Το πλοίο στη φωτο που ανέβασε ο Νίκος είναι σίγουρα το ΦΡΙΝΤΩΝ. 
> 
> Για την εξακρίβωση της ταυτότητας του ΣΑΜΟΣ έχω ψάξει αλλά χωρίς αποτέλεσμα μέχρι σήμερα.


 
Ok Some time ago, _xara_ published http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=52879 a picture of _Frinton_. What is allegedly shown as *Samos* in the other picture from the Lesvos site is indeed *Frinton*!!!

----------


## Ellinis

Τελικά κατάφερα να βρω στοιχεία για το ΣΑΜΟΣ του Ιγγλέση.
Ήταν ένα απο τα ελάχιστα πλοία που ξεφύγανε από τους βομβαρδισμούς του Απρίλη του 1941 και διέφυγε στην μέση ανατολή. Αλλά όχι για πολύ...




> At 00.55 hours on 17 Oct, 1941, U-97 spotted a small convoy, consisting of the *Samos* and *Pass of Balmaha* under escort by the British armed trawler *HMS Cocker* about 50 miles west of Alexandria. A first spread of three torpedoes at 02.17 hours missed, but a second spread of two torpedoes at 03.25 hours hit and sank the *Samos*. 
> Πηγή


έκανε το επικίνδυνο πέρασμα Αλεξάνδρεια-Τομπρούκ με προμήθειες για το μέτωπο. 31 άνθρωποι έχασαν τη ζωή τους.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Τελικά κατάφερα να βρω στοιχεία για το ΣΑΜΟΣ του Ιγγλέση. Ήταν ένα απο τα ελάχιστα πλοία που ξεφύγανε από τους βομβαρδισμούς του Απρίλη του 1941 και διέφυγε στην μέση ανατολή. Αλλά όχι για πολύ... έκανε το επικίνδυνο πέρασμα Αλεξάνδρεια-Τομπρούκ με προμήθειες για το μέτωπο. 31 άνθρωποι έχασαν τη ζωή τους.


Thanks Ari! Should we perhaps repeat the technical data from your source here for the benefit of other readers?




> *Name* *Samos*
> *Type:* Steam merchant
> *Tonnage* 1,208 tons
> *Completed* 1889 - Earle&acute;s Shipbuilding & Engineering Co Ltd, Hull 
> *Owner*D. Inglessi Fils, Samos 
> *Homeport* Samos 
> *Date of attack* 17 Oct, 1941
> *Nationality:*  Greek


To everybody. Here are the technical characteristics of *Samos* of Igglessis. Built as *Oldham* for the Manchester, Sheffield & Lincolnshire Railway Co, she became *Eleftheria* for the (Greek) W.Morphy & Son Co and then Samos in 1929.




> Year: 1889 Name: OLDHAM 
> Launch Date: 1.11.88 Type: Cargo ship 
> Date of completion: 1.89 Flag: GBR Keel: 
> Tons: 921 Yard No: 315 Length overall: 
> Ship Design: LPP: 73.1 
> Country of build: GBR 
> Beam: 9.1 
> Builder: Earle's Location of yard: Hull 
> Number of screws/Mchy/
> ...


_Samos_ is mentioned as *Oldham* and *Eleftheria* in http://www.theshipslist.com/ships/lines/feeders.html She was a feeder ship for major routes, but I wonder if we will find out for which one!



> *Manchester, Sheffield & Lincolnshire Railway Company / Great Central Railway* 
> 
> The Great Central Railway was first formed in 1847 as the Manchester, Sheffield & Lincolnshire Railway Company to run a service between New Holland (Lincs) and Hull. In 1865 they commenced steamship services to Hamburg by taking over the Anglo-French Steam Ship Company. Then, in 1866, they commenced Grimsby - Rotterdam service, and in 1867 Grimsby - Antwerp service. The Hamburg service became daily in 1891. 
> In 1897 the company was renamed the Great Central Railway. The company became part of the London & North Eastern Railway Company in 1923 and in 1948 transferred to the Associated Humber Lines (part of British Transport Commission). In 1967 they became part of British Railways.


See also http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Manches...nshire_Railway
Surprisingly enough, Simplon lists *Oldham*! http://www.simplonpc.co.uk/LNER_GCR1.html#anchor1598515 but has no postcards. Yet, Simplon states the company was using a generic card for all ships and gives the one below (of *Wrexham*, a slightly bigger (1,440 tons) and newer (1902) ship.

Wrexam.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

> To everybody. Here are the technical characteristics of *Samos* of Igglessis. Built as *Oldham* for the Manchester, Sheffield & Lincolnshire Railway Co, she became *Eleftheria* for the (Greek)      W.Morphy & Son Co and then Samos in 1929.


Ως ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΙΑ ανηκε στην Αχαϊκή Ατμοπλοϊα για την οποία είχαμε πεί κάποια πράγματα *εδώ*. Φαίνεται πως στα πλοία εδεινε ονόματα που ξεκίνηγανε από ΕΛ- .

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Ως ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΙΑ ανηκε στην Αχαϊκή Ατμοπλοϊα για την οποία είχαμε πεί κάποια πράγματα *εδώ*. Φαίνεται πως στα πλοία εδεινε ονόματα που ξεκίνηγανε από ΕΛ- .


So, Ari, is the Morphy ot Murphy company and Αχαϊκή Ατμοπλοϊα one and the same thing? And do you know what happened to them after the 30s?

----------


## Ellinis

Πραγματικά η Αχαϊκή Ατμοπλοϊα ήταν εταιρεία των Morphy, Crowe και Stevens. Έχω βρει παρακάτω κάποια στοιχεία για τους Stevens που ίσως βοηθούν. Για το τέλος της εταιρείας δεν εχω κάτι, αλλά νομίζω πως μετά τον 1ο παγκόσμιο δεν δραστηριοποιήθηκε στην ακτοπλοία.




> Andrew Stevens’ father, Edward, was born in Patras before the outbreak of the Balkan wars. He was a naval officer in World War I and, as director of a Greek shipping company, aided the allies before escaping to South Africa with his family in World War II. 
> Edward’s great grandfather, George Stevens, was brought to the Ionian islands (responsible for supplies, taxes and port requirements) with the then British rulers. 
> 
> Edward, .... joins his father, Alfred in his shipping business, Crowe & Stevens with offices in Pireaus, Patras, Cephalonia, Zakynthos, Calamata and Catacolo. They have well-known shipping companies such as Ellerman and Bucknall on daily call as well as many lesser known companies. The company is known later, as *Morphy*, *Crowe* and *Stevens* and after the war, as Gellatly Morphy Shipping, and by the late 1980s, as Inchcape Shipping. 
> Πηγή "The Flight of The Falcons - Greece at War"

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Πραγματικά η Αχαϊκή Ατμοπλοϊα ήταν εταιρεία των Morphy, Crowe και Stevens. Έχω βρει παρακάτω κάποια στοιχεία για τους Stevens που ίσως βοηθούν. Για το τέλος της εταιρείας δεν εχω κάτι, αλλά νομίζω πως μετά τον 1ο παγκόσμιο δεν δραστηριοποιήθηκε στην ακτοπλοία.


Thank you. Very helpful for my research

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Two schedules of _Samos_ from July 20, 1929 and April 17, 1930

19290720.jpg19300417 all.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Κατα την διαρκεια του Δευτερου Παγκοσμιου Πολεμου το *Σαμος* χρησιμοποιηθηκε σαν μεταγωγικο ατμοπλοιο του ναυτικου. Στις 18 Οκτωβριου 1941 και ενω ανεφοδιαζοταν στο Τομπρουκ της Αιγυπτου ετορπιλισθη και εβυθισθη. Χαθηκαν 25 μελη του πληρωματος

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

_Eleutheria_ seems to have been active in the Piraeus to Russia roue during the fights between Bolsheviks and White Russians. Don't forget ther was an active Greek community all over the northern part of Black Sea.

Here she is on May 31, 1919 going from Piraeus to Constantinople, Batum (in today's Georgia) and Novorosisk!

Eleu0eria May 31 1919.jpg

And here she is on July 31, 1919 going from Piraeus to Constantinople, Sevastopol, Yalta, Theodosia, Kerts and Novorosisk

Eleu0eria July 31 1919.jpg

And the necessary map

Black Sea.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

*Το τελος του Σαμος/Ελευθερια/Oldham*

Source: http://www.shipwrecksofegypt.com/ima...ges/samos.html

*Samos:*
The *Samos* was a steam cargo ship of 921/1,208 Grt. which was originally completed in 1889 as the *Oldham* at Earle's Shipbuilding & Engineering Co., Ltd., Hull Yard No. 315 for Manchester, Sheffield & Lincolnshire Railway Co., Grim. Launched 01 November 1888 and completed January 1889, she had a single screw and a cruising speed of 12 knots. Sold to Greece in 1913 and re-named *Eleftheria*. Re-named *Samos* in 1929. Owner at time of sinking was D. Inglessi Fils, Samos, Greece (also the ship's homeport).

*No Photo Available*

On 17 October 1941 while enroute to Tobruk via Mersa Matruh carrying a cargo of government stores, the convoy that the *Samos* was sailing with, which included the (*Pass of Balmaha*, and either the *KOS 19* or *HMS Cocker*), was sighted at 0055 by the German submarine U-97 (Udo Hellmann) about 50 miles west of Alexandria. At 0217 a first spread of three torpedoes were fired from the U-97 which all missed. A second spread of two torpedoes was fired at 0325 which hit and sank the *Samos* at position *31.14N/28.50E in over 1000 meters of water*. A third spread of two torpedoes was fired at 0400 which sank the *Pass of Balmaha*

The ships were on their way to rendevouz with the *HMS Gnat* and lighters *A13, A17,* and *A18* off of Mersa Matruh in support of "Serial 4" of the _Cultivate_ program.

Twenty-four crew, three gunners, and four British personnel were lost on the *Samos*. All hands lost onboard the *Pass of Balmaha*

*References:*

Miramar Single Ship Report for "1094098"

http://www.naval-history.net/xDKWW2-4110-37OCT02.htm

http://www.uboat.net/allies/merchants/1158.html

Also http://www.uboat.net/allies/merchants/1158.html

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

*Σαμος* στην Σαμο, καπου στην δεκαετια του 1930

Frinton.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Το Φρίντων και το Σάμος ειχαν τις ίδιες γραμμές αλλά μπορεί κανείς να τα ξεχωρίσει. 
Για παράδειγμα, το ΦΡΙΝΤΩΝ είχε σε όλη του την πορεία το χαρακτηριστικό σαλόνι με τα 6 παράθυρα ακριβώς κάτω από τη γέφυρα. Το ΣΑΜΟΣ εκεί είχε ένα ανοιχτό αλουέ και το κλειστό σαλόνι ήταν πιο πρύμα.
Ακόμη, στο κυρίως κατάστρωμα, το κομοδέσιο του ΦΡΙΝΤΩΝ ξεκινά με ανοιχτό αλουέ που κάτω από τις βάρκες είναι κλειστός. Στο ΣΑΜΟΣ υπάρχει μόνο ανοιχτή περαντζάδα.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Το παραδοξο ειναι οτο το *Σαμος* ναυπηγηθηκε το 1889 και το *Φριντων* το 1903 σε διαφορετικα ναυπηγεια

----------


## Ellinis

Αυτό μπορείς να το αποδώσεις στη συντηρητική βρετανική ναυπηγική σχολή... για να προχωρήσουν σχεδιαστικά πέρναγαν αρκετές δεκαετίες.

Στο μεταξύ, ανέβασα την ίδια φωτο σκαναρισμένη σε πιο μεγάλη ανάλυση του πλοίου. Ο καλός φίλος του φόρουμ, GIANNHSMANTZOYRIS μας παραχώρησε και ορισμένες προπολεμικές εικόνες από την ιδιαίτερη πατρίδα του.

Παρατηρήστε τον πιτσιρικά με την ποδιά...

samos close1000.jpg

Και με την ευκαιρία, να ανεβάσω και ένα σκιτσάκι του ΣΑΜΟΣ που είχα κάνει βασιζόμενος στις λιγες φωτογραφίες που έχω δει.

samos.jpg

----------


## AGI

Φωτο του Σαμος στην Σαντορίνη
Samos.jpg

Ένορκη Βεβαίωση-Κατάθεση επιζώντος
samdoc1.jpg

Το υποβρύχιο που ετορπίλησε το Σάμος
u-97.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Φωτο του Σαμος στην Σαντορίνη
> 
> Ένορκη Βεβαίωση-Κατάθεση επιζώντος
> 
> Το υποβρύχιο που ετορπίλησε το Σάμος


Τι λες!  Πραγματικη ιστορια!!!

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Υπεροχο ντοκουμεντο! Ευχαριστουμε φιλε ΑGI

----------


## gtogias

Στο τεύχος Νο 58, Δεκέμβριος του 1998 το περιοδικό Εφοπλιστής δημοσίευσε μια σειρά από πίνακες του ζωγράφου Μάκη Δρακάτου με θέματα από την ακτοπλοϊα της προπολεμικής περιόδου.

Από τη σειρά αυτή το Σάμος:

Samos_p001.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Δρομολογια του *Ελευθερια* μολις ειχε ελθει στην Ελλαδα,  στις 12 Σεπτεμβριου 1913

19130912 Ahaiki.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

> Το Ελευθερία στην σημαιοστολισμένη προκυμαία της Χίου στην δεκαετία του 1920:
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 43463


*Aφού ο gtogias μας το έδειξε πλαγιοδετημένο στη Χίο, ας το δούμε και στο λιμάνι της Μυκόνου. To παρακάτω είναι μέρος της φωτογραφίας που ανεβάζω και εδώ στο θέμα της Μυκόνου.*

*Η φωτογραφία προέρχεται από το λεύκωμα "Μύκονος" του Θεόκλητου Τριανταφυλλίδη για το οποίο έγραψε σχετικά* *εδώ* *ο Αντώνης (κατά φόρουμ Roi Baudoin)
*
*Η λεζάντα γράφει: 
Απο το Αι-Νικολακι της Καδενας.
Το πλοιο "Ελευθερια" αγκυροβολημενο
στο Γιαλο. Ο Καινουργιος Μολος δεν υπαρχει
 ( αρχες δεκαετιας   30)*

Eleftheria at Mykonos.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> *Aφού ο gtogias μας το έδειξε πλαγιοδετημένο στη Χίο, ας το δούμε και στο λιμάνι της Μυκόνου. To παρακάτω είναι μέρος της φωτογραφίας που ανεβάζω και εδώ στο θέμα της Μυκόνου.*
>  ...........
> Eleftheria at Mykonos.jpg



Ωραιοτατη. Μπραβο

----------


## Ellinis

Το πλοίο ήταν συχνός επισκέπτης στο λιμανάκι της Μυκόνου οπότε και δεν θα μπορούσε να μη το απαθανατήσει ο φωτογράφος του νησιού. 

Στη Μύκονο το έχουμε εξάλλου δει τόσο στο πρώτο ποστ του θέματος μας, όσο και εδώ.

----------


## Ellinis

Λεπτομέρεια της φωτογραφίας που ανεβάσαμε εδώ, με το ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΙΑ να έχει φουντάρει στη Μύκονο.

Και αυτή η φωτογραφία προέρχεται από το λεύκωμα "Μύκονος" του Θεόκλητου Τριανταφυλλίδη.

eleftheria at mykonos_2.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Το *Σαμος* στην Ικαρια. Παλια καρτ ποσταλ απο το delcampe


Ikaria.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Εν πλω για τη Μύκονο με το ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΙΑ. Μια εξαιρετική φωτογραφία από το λεύκωμα "Μύκονος" του Θεόκλητου Τριανταφυλλίδη.
Eleutheria to Mykonos.jpg

To ατμόπλοιο πέρασε από διάφορες ιδιοκτησίες (Αχαϊκή, Φίλωνος, Ιγγλέση) στα 28 χρόνια που υπηρέτησε υπό Ελληνική σημαία και ήταν τυχερό αφού παρότι δυο φορές έπαθε σοβαρές ζημιές από πυρκαγιά (μια το 1916 και μια το 1923) επισκευάστηκε και στις δυο περιπτώσεις. 

eleftheria 24.jpg

Mε την ευκαιρία να πούμε οτι η παρακάτω καρτ ποστάλ δείχνει το προπολεμικό ΈΛΣΗ.



> Το *Σαμος* στην Ικαρια. Παλια καρτ ποσταλ απο το delcampe
> 
> 
> Ikaria.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Μια φωτογραφία από το κατάστωμα του ΣΑΜΟΣ το 1932 του Περικλή Παπαχατζιδάκη που ανέβηκε στην ομάδα του ΦΒ Παλιές φωτογραφίες της Σάμου 

Samos 1932 Φωτο Περικλής Παπαχατζιδάκης.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Το ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΙΑ της Ατμοπλοϊας Ιγγλέση, σημαιοστολισμένο στον γυαλό της Μυκόνου, πιθανότατα φωτογραφημένο την ίδια μέρα που το είχαμε δει και στο ποστ #30.

eleutheria at mykonos.jpg

----------

